

I Fasted For 7 Days - ph0rque
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2013/02/i-fasted-for-7-days.html

======
virjog
Jainism has been advocating fasting for thousands of years as a way to purify
the soul, but with the knowledge that it has numerous health benefits, many of
which you discussed in your post.

------
steeve
this process trigered after 4 days is called ketosis. r/keto has all the info
you need

